# Dashboard air vents



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

We have a 2008 Fiat based Kon Tiki. On our very fist trip out last September the 'thumb slider' on the nearside dashboard air vent split in half and fell off. Not a major inconvenience.

On Wednesday the m/h went in for it's first low mileage (5114) warranty service. I advised them of the need to look at/repair/replace the offending part at the time of booking the service..

When we went to collect it we were told that it hadn't been repaired as it was broken ("....no one repairs things these days") and would need a complete new vent.

They said the cost was about £23 + VAT. I said I did want it sorted in whatever fashion was appropriate, but surely they weren't expecting me to pay for the replacement. I was then told that the air vent was considered to be 'trim' and therefore not covered under the conditions of the Fiat warranty. I asked them to get this confirmed by Fiat before I went any further.

Surely something that actually has a physical function and is an integral part of the construction of a vehicle cannot be classes as mere trim, or can it? What about door handles, seats, horn etc.... are they trim?

I don't know if the garage or Fiat are behind this, in my opinion, ridiculous decision to class the air vent as a trim item.

No response from the garage yet, I'll let you know the outcome when it's settled.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Everyone is looking for ways of saving money understandably, they could have argued that it was a substantial part and that you were ham fisted too, but they went for the not covered option to avoid aggro, but it should not have fallen apart just yet.

Stick to your guns, make em av it.

Kev.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

As has been said before, warranty is something manufacturers give with their vehicles but this does not override your statutory rights. The item supplied must be 'fit for purpose' and clearly if it breaks that soon it is not.

My Fiat based Hymer is 2 years old and all the vents work perfectly, proving that yours was defective. Stick to your guns - you have every right to a free replacement.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Javea03730.

I have sent you a pm on another matter not related to motorhomes


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Suffolkian,
we too have had a broken vent slider since picking up the MH. I expected it to be fixed at the first service (which is another story) but i had the same response as you had. I am still trying to get it sorted, this is the only fault I have with the vehicle so I am not getting too excited.
You didn't go to Desira at Diss by any chance?
Colin


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Colin
Spooky!!! 8O 8O 8O Yes we did go to Desira @ Diss
and exactly the same, it has been the only fault with our m/h - so not over excited by it, just annoyed at their unprofessional attitude.

We actually used them for our previous motorhome, and felt their service was fine - so used them again for the kon tiki. 

In truth, both with the initial service quote (which we have since halved) and with their customer service on the day, we are now less than impressed, and can't see us using them again once this is sorted. 

Steve & Ian


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Hi Suffolkian,I have 3 sliders fall apart on my fiat within the 1st week of delivery !!! W  hen i mentioned it to the supplying dealer they said it was a fiat warranty problem,They are in pieces in my cup holder,They are of poor design and i will probably have fix them myself,After all they have had my money,Apart from this defect,My x250 has been fine,Kind regards and good luck Satis


----------

